# Soul Transmigration/Reincarnation



## dpcpress (Oct 7, 2010)

*Soul Transmigration/Reincarnation*​ 
           The idea of reincarnation and transmigration is a dominant theme in Eastern religions, primarily Hinduism.  Most Sikhs, too, interpret verses from the Guru Granth that the soul goes through the cycle of birth and rebirth until liberated which seems to occur repeatedly in it.   This is a seductively attractive concept because it ties life, death and hereafter to eventual justice.

           I like to share with learned members of sikh discussion groups, two  of many verses from Sri Guru Granth Sahib that I have used in recent book “*Soul and Reincarnation: *What Happens to Soul at the Time of Death”

  Courtesy “Soul and Reincarnation”:  Amazon.com: sukhraj dhillon

          Not all, but most of my views are similar to the first set of verses.

  Of death, Sikhism provides us some useful imagery.  For example, a wave arising from the ocean and merging back into it.

_The wind merges into the wind._
_The light blends into the light._
_The dust becomes one with the dust._
_What support is there for the one who is lamenting?_
_Who has died? O, who has died?_
_O God-realized beings, meet together and consider this. _
_What a wondrous thing has happened!_
_No one knows what happens after death..........._
_The Creator Lord created this creation._
_It comes and goes....._
  --Guru Granth, p 885

           No one is free of death, not even the prophets and seers.  No one has ever come back from time spent in heaven or hell to tell us about it.

           However, there are hymns in Sikh holy book, the Guru Granth, which most theologians interpret more like Hindu concept of reincarnation and transmigration. For example:

_ "At his very last moment, one who thinks of wealth, and dies in such _
_thoughts, shall be reincarnated over and over again, as a serpent."_

_"He who dies in thoughts of women shall return as a prostitute."_

_"One who dies thinking of mansions shall be reincarnated as a goblin."_

_"At his very last moments, one who thinks of the Lord, says Trilochan, _
_shall be liberated; the Lord shall abide in his heart."_
  --Trilochan, Guru Granth, p 526

With regards to all,  
sukhraj singh dhillon
usa

  If anyone is interested some of my titles are on Barnes & Noble too:
http://productsearch.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.aspx?store=EBOOK&WRD=dr+sukhraj+dhillon


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 7, 2010)

The topic of reincarnation has been discussed extensively recently:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/9096-reincarnation.html

It is worth reading all the way through as new ideas are introduced throughout the thread


----------

